# Plan B



## rfayec (Nov 12, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what CPT/HCPCS code they use for this? My office is wanting to use one of the J codes listed. I don't beleive they are correct. The only code I could find was the one for contraceptive pills, S4993.


----------



## thompsonsyl (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi,

J codes are for "injectables" and the S code you list is for "pills".  What exactly is being dispensed/prescribed?


----------



## rfayec (Nov 14, 2007)

It is in the form of two levonorgestrel pills (0.75 mg in each pill) that are taken by mouth. We give them in office. I know the J code is incorrect. I  just need an accurate code to tell them at work. They want to use the J code. Thanks


----------



## rfayec (Nov 16, 2007)

*Help*

Someone please..................they (my boss) are going to bill a "J". I know this isn't correct. But need a correct code. Thanks


----------



## thompsonsyl (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi,

I've been looking like crazy for the codes for the tablets for you and haven't found a thing!  But I definitely know that _the J code is not correct if it is not an injectable_.  Besides with a J code you have to bill the administration code and you aren't going to have one because you aren't injecting anything.

I looked on the NDC website, coding websites, books....aagh!  Hey, how about calling the rep who supplies you with the tablets and asking what the HCPCS code they show for their product?

By the way....aren't tablets given during visits included in the e/m?  You wouldn't be able to bill for cough syrup, aspirin, eye drops administered, etc. when done as part of the visit.  Just a thought...


----------



## rfayec (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks, I'll track that information down. 
Yes,they are giving during the e/m visit. Actually, we write a script for insured patients.We are a federally funded 330 center. So, we offer services on a sliding scale and charge self pay patients for these type meds when given in office. I wanted a code for those mainly. 
Thanks again for all your help.


----------

